
50 years on, we’re living the reality first shown at the “Mother of All Demos” - rowla
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/12/50-years-on-were-living-the-reality-first-shown-at-the-mother-of-all-demos/
======
timonoko
Sorry but Russians were already living in that reality at that time.
Especially MIR-2 with light pen and all that shit of 1969. It had the weirdest
symbolic programming language with its own character set.
[http://www.icfcst.kiev.ua/MUSEUM/GL_HALL2/COMPUTERS/MIRS.htm...](http://www.icfcst.kiev.ua/MUSEUM/GL_HALL2/COMPUTERS/MIRS.html)

~~~
rbanffy
Well... At that time some people were witnessing the future as it was
invented. The point is that it's now more evenly distributed.

And now we have lowercase.

